
AT&T Archives: The Unix Operating System - signa11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc4ROCJYbm0
======
chmaynard
Kernighan, Ritchie, Thompson, Aho, Johnson, and other seminal figures at Bell
Labs explain why they invented Unix. If I had watched this classic film in
1982, it might have altered the direction of my work in software development.

